# Bubble counter fluid



## Deano3 (8 Dec 2020)

Hi everyone hope you are all well, just a quick one, i usuall put water in my bubble counter but been hearing more and more lately about oil so it doesnt all disappear into the hose.

In georges lastest video about his discus tank he says he put in mct oil (i have a bottle in house)

Wondering if would cause any issues and if anyone else does this.

Thanks dean 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Pierce (9 Dec 2020)

I use glyercine.  It's water soluble so it's easy to clean if necessary (which hasn't been needed so far).


----------



## Deano3 (9 Dec 2020)

Wonder of mct oil would work and not caise any harm as co2 only passing through it, also would it stay in the bubble counter. 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookii (9 Dec 2020)

Deano3 said:


> Wonder of mct oil would work and not caise any harm as co2 only passing through it, also would it stay in the bubble counter.
> 
> Dean
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk



Shouldn't be harmful to livestock if it found its way into the tank, but it may well clog your diffuser if any managed to get into the tubing, and I'm not sure how you'd go about removing it if it did. At least with the glyercine being water soluble you should be able to remove it rinsing with warm water.


----------



## Steve42 (9 Dec 2020)

I used water but have just let it evaporate and rely on the colour of my drop checker in the tank now


----------



## Sammy Islam (9 Dec 2020)

Steve42 said:


> I used water but have just let it evaporate and rely on the colour of my drop checker in the tank now


Same as that really, i hate getting caught up in the bubble couter paranoia. I haven't filled up my counter since i set up my tank, living on the edge seeing as i just use the regulator PSI, even had no drop checker in the tank for a while when i ran out of fluid.

I just get the drop checker lime green now at lights on, i use to use more CO2 but i think now that my gourami and male ram are much bigger the CO2 is effecting them more.

Dreading a battle with algae 🤔


----------



## Deano3 (10 Dec 2020)

Andy Pierce said:


> I use glyercine. It's water soluble so it's easy to clean if necessary (which hasn't been needed so far).


Does it stay in the bubble counter so hopefully will last for a long time ?is it just the one you can buy in asda etc dr oetker for cakes haha.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------

